# [SOLVED] uhr geht falsch

## Treborius

- /etc/localtime - symlink : CORRECT (Europe/Berlin)

- /etc/conf.d/clock :CORRECT (Europe/Berlin)

ntp-client, bei mir :

#ntpd -q

macht garnichts

- ntpd läuft auch seit 2 Tagen, und macht kaum noch updates

- bash zeigt mir UTC

trotzdem geht meine Uhr ständig GENAU eine Stunde vor

hat wer nen guten Rat, wo noch etwas verstellt sein könnte?

- man kann wohl noch in der .bashrc was verstellen

aber solche user-config dateien hab ich nicht

Grüsse Treb

----------

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Hast du ntp-client und ntpd im default-Runlevel?

Ersterer setzt einmal beim Hochfahren die Uhr sprunghaft auf die aktuelle Zeit, letzterer sorgt im laufenden Betrieb durch ständige minimale Anpassungen dafür, dass die Uhr nicht aus dem Tritt kommt.

Versuch auch mal /etc/adjtime zu löschen, die nutzt ntpd zur schrittweisen Zeitanpassung und die kann schonmal etwas verdreht sein.

----------

## Treborius

beide im default runlevel

ntp-client ist im default und wird auch vor ntpd gestartet

(hatte am anfang mal das problem, das die uhr so verdreht war,

das ntpd einen sync verweigerte, deshalb ntp-client auch drin)

das system läuft mit ntpd nun so gut 3 tage am stück

was mich wundert, ist ja das es GENAU eine stunde ist, 

also hab ich sofort an timezone gedacht, aber die stimmt ja

bin echt verwirrt   :Confused: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Und wenn du ntp-client aufrufst, wird die Zeit dann wieder korrigiert und im Nachhinein von ntpd um eine Stunde versaut, oder setzt ntp-client die auch um exakt diese eine Stunde falsch?

Hast du auf dem Rechner noch ein Windows laufen das an der Uhr rumpfuscht?

----------

## Treborius

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oder setzt ntp-client die auch um exakt diese eine Stunde falsch?
> 
> 

 

^^ this

nix windows, ist nen kleiner wlan router, wie gesagt dauerbetrieb

hab mich am anfang noch gefreut das mit ntpd alles läuft,

hab mich sogar gefreut das es so genau ist

gestern ist mir das dann mit der einen Stunde aufgefallen,

hab alles kontrolliert, und hab echt keine ahnung woher das kommt

----------

## sprittwicht

Aufgefallen, also besteht das Problem möglicherweise schon deutlich länger?

Hm, sorry, da gehen mir jetzt auch die Eichhörnchen aus...  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

Kannst Du mal die komplette /etc/conf.d/clock posten?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir heißt es inzwischen /etc/conf.dhwclock. Vielleicht ist das der Fehler, das du eine Datei bearbeitest, die das System gar nicht liest. Und bei mir steht in dieser Datei clock="local". Wenn das da nicht steht, nutzt du GMT.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei mir heißt es inzwischen /etc/conf.dhwclock. Vielleicht ist das der Fehler, das du eine Datei bearbeitest, die das System gar nicht liest. Und bei mir steht in dieser Datei clock="local". Wenn das da nicht steht, nutzt du GMT.

 

Die /etc/conf.d/hwclock wird von baselayout-2 und openrc benutzt. Dieses ist bei testing mittlerweile default. Das ebuild von openrc migriert die alten Einstellungen auf die neuen Dateien.  Eine /etc/conf.d/clock dürfte bei baselayout-2 garnicht vorhanden sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Bei mir heißt es inzwischen /etc/conf.dhwclock. Vielleicht ist das der Fehler, das du eine Datei bearbeitest, die das System gar nicht liest. Und bei mir steht in dieser Datei clock="local". Wenn das da nicht steht, nutzt du GMT. 
> 
> Die /etc/conf.d/hwclock wird von baselayout-2 und openrc benutzt. Dieses ist bei testing mittlerweile default. Das ebuild von openrc migriert die alten Einstellungen auf die neuen Dateien.  Eine /etc/conf.d/clock dürfte bei baselayout-2 garnicht vorhanden sein.

 

Sie kann schon da sein, wenn man sie manuell anlegt. Oder einfach von einer alten Installation rüberkopiert. Und dann bearbeitet man eine Datei, die gar nicht gelesen wird. Ist halt nur eine Vermutung, aber wäre eine Erklärung. Eine von vielen....

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich würde auch tippen, dass in der entsprechenden Datei (hwclock oder clock) der Wert

```
clock="UTC"
```

 drinsteht anstatt 

```
clock="local"
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Also ich würde auch tippen, dass in der entsprechenden Datei (hwclock oder clock) der Wert
> 
> ```
> clock="UTC"
> ```
> ...

 

Oder gar nichts, weil UTC default ist, wenn gar nichts drin steht.

----------

## Treborius

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Also ich würde auch tippen, dass in der entsprechenden Datei (hwclock oder clock) der Wert
> 
> ```
> clock="UTC"
> ```
> ...

 

hab nun "UTC" auf "local" geändert 

ein

#/etc/init.d/local restart bringt aber garnichts

ideen?

problem bei mir ist : 

ich bin zZ ausser lande, den router neustarten kommt also nicht in frage 

(fehlender physischer zugriff)

----------

## firefly

du musst init script clock neu starten   :Wink:  nicht local

eventuell musst du danach die uhrzeit neu stellen, falls du eingestellt hast, dass beim beenden von init-script clock die systemzeit auf die hwclock geschrieben wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Falls du clock_systohc="YES" gesetzt hast, dann wird ja deine Hardwareuhr auf die GMT Zeit gestellt. Und ändert sichauch nicht, wenn du die Konfigurationsdatei anpasst. Mach doch mal /etc/init.d/ntp-client start. Das setzt die Zeit einmal. Dann sollte alles ok sein. Oder halt manuell einstellen.

----------

## tazinblack

Also nach dem Umstellen der Uhr nach ich immer nen reboot.

Frei nach dem Motto "reboot tut gut".

Da sollte dann aber vorher der ntp-client in den default runlevel aufgenommen werden.

Das am besten mal mit rc-status prüfen.

Oder aber die obigen Methoden.

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du musst init script clock neu starten   nicht local
> 
> eventuell musst du danach die uhrzeit neu stellen, falls du eingestellt hast, dass beim beenden von init-script clock die systemzeit auf die hwclock geschrieben wird.

 

das wars !!!

oh je, das war aber ne schwere geburt

also problem war dann wirklich

/etc/conf.d/clock.conf

```

clock="UTC" ==> clock="local"

```

danke

----------

